# 50 ألف مكسيكى ينضمون للكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية



## الملك العقرب (8 مارس 2009)

*بينهم كهنة و5 كنائس مكسيكية*

*50 ألف مكسيكى ينضمون للكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية*

*




*

*وافق البابا على طلب ضم المكسيكيين للكنيسة *



*كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم*

*أعلنت الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسية، أن 50 ألف مسيحى مكسيكى تابعين للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية المكسيكية بأمريكا الوسطى طلبوا الانضمام للكنيسة القبطية. وأرسل الكاهن المصرى زكريا البراموسى بالمكسيك طلباً لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بالموافقة على طلب ضم 50 ألف مسيحى، بينهم عدد كبير من الكهنة و عدد 5 كنائس كبرى بالمكسيك.*

*وعلق الدكتور حنا عبد المسيح من أقباط المكسيك المصريين، أن هذه هى المرة الأولى التى ينضم فيها عدد كبير من أقباط كنيسة أخرى للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية. مشيراً إلى أن هذا العدد الكبير من أقباط المكسيك كانوا يتبعون الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية المكسيكية، وأن البابا شنودة وافق على ضمهم للكنيسة القبطية، وسيتم الإعلان عن ضم هؤلاء فى مجلة "الكرازة" الخاصة بالكنيسة.*



نقلا عن شبكة الرصد الاخباري
http://coptreal.com/ShowSubject.aspx?SID=16825


----------



## gigi angel (8 مارس 2009)

خبر جميل مرسى يا ملك تسلم ايدك على الخبر


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 مارس 2009)

gigi angel قال:


> خبر جميل مرسى يا ملك تسلم ايدك على الخبر


 مرسي ي قمر علي مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك و يبارك شعبه اكتر و اكتر


----------



## لي شربل (8 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو الملك العقرب
على ها الخبرية الحلووووووة 
الرب يبارك شعبه بكل بركة سماوية .
الله معك .*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو الملك العقرب*
> 
> *على ها الخبرية الحلووووووة *
> *الرب يبارك شعبه بكل بركة سماوية .*
> ...


 العفو يا لي و ديه خطوة مهمة جدا لتقريب بين الطوائف و اعتقد اننا سنسمع قريبا علي اتحاد لو مكنش مية في المية يبقي علي الاقل 90 في المية للطوائف و نرجع شعب واحد مرسي يا باشا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (8 مارس 2009)

شكراا على الخبر  المفرح  



ربنا يعود تعب محبتك


----------



## man4truth (8 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الخبر المفرح جدا
ولعل جميع الاقباط خارج مصر يعملون على ضم الكنائس
لنصبح كنيسه واحده للمسيح
نصلى من اجل وحدة الكنيسه​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا للخبر الجميل 
الذى لا يأتى به سوى 
شخص جميل​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

الملك العقرب

شكرااااااا على الخبر الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي الخبر الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (9 مارس 2009)

امين فى اسم يسوع كل الكنائس تتوحد 
لجل اسم المسيح
شكرا للخبر الجميل 
وربنا يبارك حياتك الملك العقرب


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم يا اخوتي و تسمع منكم و لنصلي جميعا و نصرخ للرب ان الاتحاد قريب و لنقول بصوت عالي سيرجع جسم السيد المسيح جسم واحد ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## SALVATION (13 مارس 2009)

_ربنا يزيد ويبارك
تسلم ايدك يا ملك على الخبر الجميل
تستحق التقيم
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا يزيد ويبارك​_
> _تسلم ايدك يا ملك على الخبر الجميل_
> _تستحق التقيم_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 مرسي يا توني ربنا يباررك و يحميك يا رب


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الخبر _


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 مارس 2009)

خبر جميل ومفرح ويارب  فى الزيادة دائما 

الرب يبارك محبتك ملك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا على الخبر _​
> 
> 
> 
> _وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


 العفو يا كوك البركة ليك


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 مارس 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> خبر جميل ومفرح ويارب فى الزيادة دائما ​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك محبتك ملك ​


 ربنا يفرح قلبك كمان و كمان يارب مرسي يا قمراية علي مرورك العطر


----------



## Hallelujah (18 مارس 2009)

صلواتنا لك يا الهنا يا قدوس توحدنا و تجمعنا كلنا تحت اسمك القدوس
شكرا عزيزي الملك العقرب


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 مارس 2009)

amnayamazigh قال:


> صلواتنا لك يا الهنا يا قدوس توحدنا و تجمعنا كلنا تحت اسمك القدوس
> شكرا عزيزي الملك العقرب


 العفو يا باشا يسمع منك الرب و يجمعنا و لنرجع قوة جبارة مرة اخرة ولا احد يتجرا علي المساس بصغر فرض فينا الرب يحميك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الخبر المفرح دا
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 مارس 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الخبر المفرح دا​
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخى​


 ربنا يفرح قلبك كمان و كمان


----------



## adelfahmymawod (27 نوفمبر 2009)

فى الحقيقة خبر مفرح للغاية . يارب عقبال المسيحيين الاخرينينضموا الى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية .
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على الخبر

عقبال المسلمين​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

[خبر

مميز

مفرح جدا
شكرا​


----------



## كوكو وديع (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنة والمسيحين بخير وسعادة وميرسى على الخبر الجميل دة ربنا يحافظ عليكوا


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يناير 2010)

مرسي يا اخوتي و كل سنة و انتم بخير و ربنا يفرح قلبكم و قلوب كل الشعب المسيحي في كل الارض


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

ربنا يزيد و يبارك


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يزيد و يبارك


 
امين يا يارب يسوع مرسي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك ولاده في اي كنيسه كانوا

خبر مفرح

الكنيسه الام لها احباب في كل مكان

و شكرا


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 يناير 2010)

*شكرا" يا ملك علي الخبر الجميل وربنا يزيدهم لمليون*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (3 يناير 2010)

مرسى على الخبر الجميل 
ويا رب فى زيادة من هذه الاخبار المفرحة ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> ربنا يبارك ولاده في اي كنيسه كانوا
> 
> خبر مفرح
> 
> ...


 
يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصروعمود للرب عند تخمها


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *شكرا" يا ملك علي الخبر الجميل وربنا يزيدهم لمليون*


 
ايه يا عم الرقم الكبير ده مليون مره وحدة يسمع منك ربنا عزيزي عادل لمعلوماتك فقط ان عدد الاقباط في مصر منفردة اكثر من 20 مليون قبطي ده كدا و محسبناش عدد المتنصرين لان الارقام متضاربة بين 5 الي 10 مليون محدش عارف الرقم بالظبت طبعا في ملاين في بقت الابروشيات في مختلف دول العالمي زي مطران فرنسا المتنيح ده كان اسقف لاحدي الطوائف و دخل نفس الطريقة و اترهبت في دير الانبا بيشوي في مصر و بعدها البابا شنوده عينه مطران علي فرنسا و عين تلميذه اسقف معاه و هو الي مسكها دلواتي ربنا يبارك في شعبه


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يناير 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى على الخبر الجميل ​
> 
> ويا رب فى زيادة من هذه الاخبار المفرحة ​


 
امين يا يارب عندك حق يا صوفيا لحسن محتاجنها جدا


----------



## انجي حنا (10 مارس 2011)

شكرآ ياملك وعقبال باقى الكنايس وانت الى تجيب الخبر دة.


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخى على الخبر المفرح دة​


----------



## bilseka (10 مارس 2011)

اخبار   تفرح  بجد
شكرا   على   الخبر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مارس 2011)

الرب يزيد ويبارك


----------



## govany shenoda (10 مارس 2011)

ميرسي علي الخبر الجميل
يارب جمع شعبك لمجد اسمك
وربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2011)

ربنا يسوع المسيح يخلينا نشوف اليوم الذى فيه تتحقق كلمته : لتكون رعية واحدة لراعى واحد
أى كنيسة واحدة وإيمان واحد لرب واحد وراعى أعلى لجميع الرعاة ، راعى رعاة واحد لكل المسيحيين

مثلما كانت فى العصور الأولى ، قبل شق الشيطان لها 

وتوجد فى كنيستنا القبطية نبؤة عن عودة الوحدة للكنيسة عالمياً ، وأنه حينئذ ستظهر كنيسة العذراء بأتريب
وهى كنيسة مخفية عن العيون منذ أن حاول الوالى المسلم هدمها
ولكن كثيرون من الآباء السواح المعاصرين أكدوا أنهم يصلون بها

وقد سمعت شخصياُ من المتنيح الأنبا إغريغوريوس ، أن  تاجراً كبيراً معروفاً لديه (وهو ذكر إسمه ، ولعله قال أنه أخو المتنيح القمص أنطونيوس راعى كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون ، ولكنى غير متأكد من ذاكرتنى ، لأن الكلام كان من أكثر من أربعين عاماً) كان مسافراً بسيارته من القاهرة إلى بنها ، فرأى كاتدرائية عظيمة على جانب الطريق ، فوجد  بها قداساً ، فصلى معهم ، وفى نهاية القداس أعطوه قربانة . ثم عند عودته بحث عنها بطول الطريق فلم يجدها ، فتوجه فوراً للأنبا غريغوريوس وقص عليه ماحدث وأراه القربانة الطازجة التى أعطوها له ، فتوقع الأنبا إغريغوريوس أن تكون هى كنيسة أتريب المختفية

كما سمعت من القديس المتنيح الأنبا مكسيموس توكيدات عن وجودها 

كما ذكرها كثيرون آخرون لا مجال هنا لذكرهم كلهم

ربنا يعطينا أن نرى هذا اليوم الموعود ، بإتحاد الكنيسة

مع ملاحظة أن تعبير إتحاد الكنيسة فى مفهومنا ، يعنى وحدة الإيمان ، مع تعددية الكنائس المكانية فى البلدان المختلفة ، فكل رؤساء الكنائس المكانية ، هم إخوة تحت رئاسة المسيح العامة


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

*
ربنا يزود الكنيسة باخبار مفرحه وجميله 
*

​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

*

آمين يارب تتوحد الكنيسة  
*​


----------



## emad62 (17 مارس 2011)

*كنيسه مقدسه جامعه رسوليه*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 مارس 2011)

شكراً يا الملك العقرب علي نقلك للخبر 
الرب يضم لكنيسته المزيد آمين


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 مايو 2011)

صلوا جميعا من اجل اتحاد جميع كنائس الارض شكرا لكل الردود الرائعة ديه


----------

